# The End Game



## Barbara L

Okay this isn't as ominous as it sounds from the title!  Just form a new word beginning with the last 2 letters of the word before it.  (If a word absolutely cannot be made with the last 2, use the last 3).  Unlike Scrabble, capitalized words and names are allowed.

For example:

bake
key
eyeball
llama

I will start the game out in the next post with the first word.

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

computer

 Barbara


----------



## Spiritboxer

error.....


----------



## Alix

Orbit.....


----------



## Poutine

ergo
- 
goblin


----------



## mudbug

error - orangutan


----------



## mudbug

oops, too slow

goblin - industry


----------



## Alix

industry - ryan


----------



## jennyema

.................anonymous


----------



## Barbara L

anonymous - usury


----------



## jennyema

usury -- rye


----------



## Poutine

can you mix up the letters? or does it have to begin "Yr"? or can it be "Ry"? How do you use the lasst three letters?


----------



## Poutine

rye - eye


----------



## Buck

eye   yeast


----------



## Alix

yeast - standardized


----------



## sattie

This is hard to do since it wont let you type less than 10 characters...

standardized - edit


----------



## Barbara L

edit - Italian


----------



## mudbug

Italian - Ian Fleming (is two words cheating?)


----------



## jkath

ng? mudbug...........try again


----------



## jkath

I hope you didn't stop 'cause of me, mud! Tell ya what...I'll go back to your "Ian" (and we'll pretend "fleming" wasn't there)

Ian ---  Animal


----------



## Barb L.

Animal - alcohol


----------



## shannon in KS

alcohol- olympics!

edit: ew, that wasn't a very well planned word...


----------



## middie

OKay we'll go back to alcohol

Alcohol... ole


----------



## shannon in KS

wooo quick save from middie!!!  leave it to shannon to ix-nay the un-fay!  I say, back to the alcohol too!  I am out of "ole" but do have petit syrah...


----------



## Barbara L

jkath said:
			
		

> I hope you didn't stop 'cause of me, mud! Tell ya what...I'll go back to your "Ian" (and we'll pretend "fleming" wasn't there)


jkath, don't forget if you can't use the last 2 you can use the last 3, such as "ingot."   

petit syrah - aholehole  (No, it's not dirty! lol  It is a tropical fish!)


----------



## SizzlininIN

I'm so confused...LOL!

Ole - Leopard


----------



## Dove

Ole..Oleander


----------



## jkath

Oleander..........ernest


----------



## YT2095

ernest - Standard


----------



## Barb L.

Standard - ardor


----------



## YT2095

ardor - ornithology


----------



## Barb L.

Ornithology - Gyrate


----------



## YT2095

Gyrate - testing (have fun with that One!)  )


----------



## cara

testing - Ngorongo

did it this time, but don't know any more.. ;o)


----------



## YT2095

Ngorongo - golly (so fast as well, nice one Cara!)


----------



## csalt

golly ..... lyrics


----------



## YT2095

oh dear, I think you`ve Broken it! 

unless I can have: CSI ?


----------



## middie

Csi... side


----------



## YT2095

side - IDEntity


----------



## cara

identity - Tycoon


----------



## Barb L.

Tycoon - onion


----------



## YT2095

onion - ionisation


----------



## middie

ionisation... onto


----------



## Jeekinz

onto - tomorrow


----------



## Barb L.

Onto - tomato


----------



## YT2095

tomato - Atom


----------



## Barb L.

Atom - Omit


----------



## Half Baked

omit - itinerary


----------



## Barb L.

Itinerary - Aryan


----------



## YT2095

Aryan - anode


----------



## Barb L.

Anode - Death


----------



## YT2095

Death - Theory


----------



## jkath

Theory.........rythmic


----------



## YT2095

rythmic - Micro


----------



## jkath

Micro...........romance


----------



## YT2095

romance - Certifiable


----------



## jkath

certifiable.......leap


----------



## SizzlininIN

leap - appetite


----------



## jkath

appetite........teacher


----------



## boufa06

teacher - errand


----------



## YT2095

teacher - heron


----------



## csalt

heron/  onomatopoeia


----------



## Barb L.

Onomatopoeia - Iamb




(You guy's are making me work ! - lol )


----------



## boufa06

onomatopoeia - iaspis (Greek origin of jasper)

Oops, Barb beat me to it!

Iamb - amber


----------



## goboenomo

iaspis >>> island


----------



## Barb L.

Island - Andiron


----------



## boufa06

Andiron - online


----------



## goboenomo

online >>> neck


----------



## Cathysue

Eckert, John


----------



## Barb L.

Eckert - trinket


----------



## mudbug

oops, was thinking we had to use the last 3 letters.
my bad, jkath!

animal - altruism


----------



## boufa06

altruism - smart


----------



## mudbug

smart - r-two-dee-two

Hey, at least I tried!


----------



## philly29

r-two-dee two- wonderful


----------



## Barb L.

Wonderfu -funeral


----------



## csalt

funeral../altruistic


----------



## Barb L.

Altruistic - Tickle


----------



## americanwit

Tickle - Elapse


----------



## Barb L.

Elapse - Secret


----------



## jkath

secret.............etch


----------



## americanwit

etch - hilarious


----------



## jkath

hilarious..........userfriendly


----------



## Spiritboxer

userfriendly ~ lycanthrope


----------



## PA Baker

lycanthrope...personify


----------



## Katie H

personify - fiscal year (Okay, anyone else find a word that starts with "fy?)  Jkath you are a very bad girl.


----------



## Barb L.

Fiscal year - area


----------



## cara

area - ear


----------



## Barb L.

Ear - arrange


----------



## Uncle Bob

arrange....gentleman


----------



## Barb L.

Gentleman - announce


----------



## Renee Attili

Announce- Cellophane


----------



## Alix

Cellophane - Nephritis


----------



## Barb L.

Nephritis - tissue


----------



## jkath

tissue....suez


----------



## PA Baker

suez....ezra (like Ezra Pound)


----------



## crewsk

Ezra- rally


----------



## Katie H

rally - Lyon (as Lyon, France)


----------



## boufa06

Lyon - oncology


----------



## YT2095

oncology - Gyroscope


----------



## cara

Gyroscope - plane


----------



## Barb L.

Plane - new


----------



## YT2095

new - ewe.


----------



## Barb L.

Ewe - Weed


----------



## cara

weed - eddie


----------



## Barb L.

Eddie - Diet


----------



## boufa06

diet - ethylene


----------



## crewsk

ethylene- Neverland


----------



## Barb L.

Neverland - And !


----------



## YT2095

And ! - then....


----------



## Barb L.

Then - End


----------



## YT2095

End - file


----------



## Barb L.

YT2095 said:
			
		

> End - file


  Lol your getting your games mixed up - gotta use last 2-3 letters.


----------



## YT2095

`DOH!

End - endothermic


----------



## Barb L.

Endothermic - Microbe


----------



## jkath

Microbe...........beetle


----------



## Barb L.

Beetle - Letter


----------



## jkath

Letter............eradicate


----------



## Barb L.

Eradicate - Testy


----------



## YT2095

Testy - testy 1 2 3 4 testy )


----------



## Barb L.

YT2095 said:
			
		

> Testy - testy 1 2 3 4 testy )


 lol,  cute one


----------



## Alix

Testy - typhoon


----------



## YT2095

typhoon - Cyclone


----------



## Barb L.

YT2095 said:
			
		

> typhoon - Cyclone


  Yt, changing the rules again !


----------



## Alix

He's on the word association game. OK, lets fix this...

Typhoon - oncology


----------



## Renee Attili

oncology - gynocologist


----------



## Barb L.

Oncology - Gyrate


----------



## jkath

there were two oncology answers, so I'll go with the first one:
gynocologist...........statesman


----------



## Barb L.

Statesman - Another


----------



## Barbara L

another - ermine


----------



## Spiritboxer

ermine ~ neophyte


----------



## Barb L.

Neophyte - Temple


----------



## YT2095

Temple - plenty


----------



## Barb L.

Plenty - type


----------



## YT2095

type - periclase


btw, Appologies for post #122 (I was tired)


----------



## Barb L.

Periclase - sedan


----------



## YT2095

sedan - Anodised


----------



## Barb L.

Anodised - Edit


----------



## YT2095

Edit ( I was just thinking of that, so...)  Ditto


----------



## boufa06

ditto - together


----------



## Barb L.

Together - Error


----------



## YT2095

Error - organism (an no Laughing at the back, I spelled it correctly) :P


----------



## Barb L.

organism - smile


----------



## boufa06

smile - leopard


----------



## jkath

leopard........ardor


----------



## YT2095

ardor - doritos


----------



## jkath

doritos........oscillate


----------



## YT2095

oscillate - lateral


----------



## jkath

lateral............albeit


----------



## YT2095

albeit - either


----------



## jkath

either.........ermine


----------



## YT2095

ermine - minerals


----------



## Barb L.

Minerals - Water


----------



## jkath

water.........erase


----------



## YT2095

erase - aseptic

Barb L, don`t follow my lead, it`s only Me allowed to change the rules :P


----------



## Barb L.

Barb L. said:
			
		

> Minerals - Water


 OOPs, I messed up! sryyyy !


----------



## YT2095

LOL, You`re In good company at least, I don`t feel so lonely now 

so... Aseptic...


----------



## Barb L.

Aseptic - tickle


----------



## Half Baked

tickle - lemon


----------



## Barb L.

Lemon -  Onion


----------



## YT2095

Onion - Ionisation (and don`t you dare copy that just coz it ends in the same 3 letters) :P


----------



## Barb L.

lol- ok, Ionisation - Once


----------



## YT2095

Once - Cellular


----------



## Barb L.

Cellular - Larch


----------



## Barbara L

larch - cheesy


----------



## YT2095

cheesy - systemic


----------



## Barb L.

Systemic - Iceburg


----------



## csalt

systemic.....Icarus


----------



## Barb L.

Icarus - usually


----------



## jeanettemn

usually -  lyrics


----------



## Barb L.

jeanettemn said:
			
		

> usually -  lyrics


 No word to be found! (rics or cs)


----------



## Spiritboxer

lyrics ~ csalt


----------



## SierraCook

csalt - altitude


----------



## Barb L.

Altitude - Devoid


----------



## jkath

devoid............identification


----------



## Barb L.

Identification - Only


----------



## jkath

only.........lymphoma


----------



## csalt

lymphoma........mama mia


----------



## mudbug

mama mia - Ia Drang Valley


----------



## Alix

Ia Drang Valley - eyeball


----------



## jkath

eyeball.......llama


----------



## csalt

Ia Drang Valley       Eyore  ( or should he have 2 'e's?


----------



## csalt

Llama      matahari


----------



## jkath

matahari...........ringtone


----------



## csalt

ringtone........negative


----------



## mudbug

negative - vegan


----------



## csalt

vegan     anonymous


----------



## mudbug

anonymous - usury


----------



## jkath

usury.........rye


----------



## crewsk

rye- yesterday


----------



## Barb L.

Yesterday - ayeay


----------



## crewsk

ayeay- ayatollah


----------



## Barb L.

Ayatollah - Ahoy


----------



## jkath

ahoy.......oyster


----------



## mraa

oyster ... today


----------



## Katie H

today

aye mate


----------



## Spiritboxer

aye mate ~ teamocil


----------



## csalt

il (l) met by moonlight


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I'm not sure how you get "today" from oyster.  And something closer to the "il" from teamocil might be - ileum.  So I sbmit the following:
From oyster - Eric
From teamocil - ileum

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Snoop Puss

ileum - umpteen


----------



## Barb L.

Upteen - Envelope


----------



## Snoop Puss

Envelope - periphery


----------



## csalt

periphery---ryvita


----------



## Barb L.

Ryvita - Task


----------



## jkath

task..........skydive


----------



## boufa06

skydive - verification


----------



## Uncle Bob

verification....Ontario


----------



## boufa06

Ontario - ionized


----------



## Barb L.

Ionized - edible


----------



## boufa06

edible - lemonade


----------



## csalt

lemonade/ adequate


----------



## Spiritboxer

adequate ~ tea and crumpets


----------



## cara

crumpets - tsatsiki


----------



## mraa

tsatsiki ~ kill


----------



## mudbug

adequate - atelier


----------



## SizzlininIN

atelier -  lierac paris


----------



## mudbug

what's lierac, Sizz?

paris - istanbul


----------



## Barb L.

Istanbul - Bullhead


----------



## SizzlininIN

mudbug said:
			
		

> what's lierac, Sizz?
> 
> paris - istanbul


 
Lierac Paris
 some sort of skin care product...... ya'll didn't leave me much to work with  (lie).... or at least I couldn't think of anything so thank god for good ole Google


----------



## mraa

Barb L. said:
			
		

> Istanbul - Bullhead



Bullhead ~ Advil


----------



## crewsk

Advil- ill


----------



## csalt

Ill---Illinois


----------



## Barb L.

Ilinois - Isle


----------



## crewsk

isle- Leigh


----------



## jkath

Leigh..........ghost


----------



## stevem

Ghost  --  Steve


----------



## mraa

Steve ~ Vegan


----------



## jkath

vegan..........animal


----------



## mraa

animal ~ large


----------



## Barb L.

Large- elephant


----------



## jkath

(pssst - barb- it's the end game!)


----------



## Snoop Puss

nt - nth

(as in nth degree - added as message too short)


----------



## Spiritboxer

nth ~ thrill


----------



## csalt

thrill~llama


----------



## Spiritboxer

llama ~ matrix


----------



## Barb L.

Matrix - Trix Cereal


----------



## Barb L.

wrong game sorry


----------



## YT2095

wrong game sorry - RyanAir


----------



## Alix

RyanAir - irreverence


----------



## Renee Attili

irreverence- Center


----------



## jkath

Center.........eros


----------



## YT2095

eros - rose


----------



## jkath

rose.........secretary


----------



## Uncle Bob

secretary......rye


----------



## jkath

rye.........yesterday


----------



## middie

yesterday... daybreak


----------



## Barb L.

Daybreak - Akimbo


----------



## YT2095

Akimbo - borosilicate


----------



## americanwit

borosilicate - terra


----------



## RMS

terra   -raven


----------



## mudbug

raven - enervate


----------



## auntdot

enervate - terrarium


----------



## jkath

terrarium............um...um....umpire


----------



## Barb L.

Umpire - resolve


----------



## Uncle Bob

umpire....r...rrr.....referee


----------



## Uncle Bob

Barb L. said:
			
		

> Umpire - resolve


 
Rats!!!  

resolve...Venus


----------



## Barb L.

lol , Venus - Usual


----------



## middie

Usual... Almost


----------



## Spiritboxer

almost ~ stegosaurus


----------



## middie

Stegosaurus... Use


----------



## Dove

*use....serenety*


----------



## Spiritboxer

serenety ~ typhoon


----------



## Barb L.

Typhoon - Onion


----------



## Snoop Puss

Onion - ontological

(But what I really wanted to put was "(h)oni soit qui mal y pense". Oh well.)


----------



## auntdot

ontological - ally


----------



## jkath

ally......lynch


----------



## cara

lynch - chinese


----------



## Barb L.

Chinese - Sea Bass


----------



## boufa06

Sea Bass - asset


----------



## Barb L.

Asset - Etude


----------



## boufa06

etude - desperate


----------



## Barb L.

Desperate - Help!


Oops- wrong game


----------



## jkath

Desperate..........telephone


----------



## csalt

telephone/ nemesis


----------



## jkath

nemesis............isopod


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

isopod.........oddly


----------



## Renee Attili

oddly - lymph


----------



## mudbug

lymph - photosynthesis


----------



## Barb L.

Lymph - Phone


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

photosynthesis - Sistine
Phone - necromaniac


----------



## jkath

okay.........."I'll take Sistene for a hundred, Alex."


Sistene................neopolitan


----------



## Snoop Puss

neopolitan - antibiotic


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

antibiotic - icthyosaurus


----------



## jkath

icthyosaurus........useful


----------



## middie

useful... ulcer


----------



## Dove

ulcer+++error


----------



## middie

error... oranges


----------



## jkath

oranges...........escargo


----------



## Snoop Puss

escargot - Ottoman


----------



## Barb L.

Ottoman - Angle


----------



## Spiritboxer

angle ~ lemonade


----------



## Barb L.

Lemonade - decide


----------



## Spiritboxer

decide ~ delicious


----------



## Barb L.

Delicious - Useful


----------



## RMS

useful- ulcers


----------



## Renee Attili

Ulcers - RSVP


----------



## jkath

RSVP.....vp.....vp.....well, since it's for responde s'il vous *plait*, I'll go with:

plait.............itemize
*
*


----------



## Half Baked

itemize - zebra


----------



## jkath

zebra...........ramekin


----------



## Barb L.

Ramekin - Kindergarten


----------



## Half Baked

Kindergarten - endive


----------



## Barb L.

Endive - Veto


----------



## jkath

veto...........torpedo


----------



## boufa06

torpedo - dormitory


----------



## jkath

dormitory............ryegrass


----------



## Uncle Bob

ryegrass.........assume


----------



## boufa06

assume - melancholy


----------



## Uncle Bob

melancholy..lychee


----------



## mraa

lychee ~ eel


----------



## SizzlininIN

el ~ elvis


----------



## boufa06

Elvis - islander


----------



## mraa

islander ~ error


----------



## Barb L.

Error - Orange


----------



## boufa06

orange - gelatine


----------



## mraa

gelatine ~ Nevada


----------



## Renee Attili

Nevada - Dalmation


----------



## mraa

Dalmation ~ onomatopoeia


----------



## mudbug

onomatopoeia - Iago (the villian in Othello)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Iago ....Golf


----------



## Barb L.

Golf - olfactory


----------



## mudbug

good save, Barb!  I was trying to think of words that began with "lf"

olfactory - Ryman Auditorium


----------



## Barb L.

Auditorium - Umbrella


----------



## crewsk

umbrella- laugh


----------



## mudbug

laugh - ghostly


----------



## Half Baked

ghostly - lying

oooh, that's impossible

How about:

ghostly - Lynan


----------



## jkath

Lynan.........Antarctica


----------



## crewsk

Antarctica- calf


----------



## jkath

calf........alfalfa


----------



## mudbug

crewsk, you stinker.  I'm gonna cheat a little

calf - alfredo


----------



## jkath

psssssssstt........mudbug...........look up..................


----------



## crewsk

Sorry about that! 

alfredo- donkey


----------



## jkath

donkey..........eyelid


----------



## crewsk

eyelid- idiot


----------



## Renee Attili

idiot - otter


----------



## mudbug

otter - ermine


----------



## mraa

ermine ~nemesis


----------



## crewsk

nemesis- ischemia


----------



## Barb L.

ischemia - iamb


----------



## jkath

iamb................(mb?)........ambulance


----------



## mraa

ambulance ~ celery


----------



## Barb L.

Celery - Erysipelas


----------



## mraa

erysipleas ~ asinine


----------



## jkath

asinine.........newspaper


----------



## mraa

newspaper ~ everyday


----------



## Barb L.

Rverday  - Ayeay


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Ayeay - Ayah


----------



## middie

Ayah... Aha


----------



## Spiritboxer

aha ~ hatrack


----------



## auntdot

hatrack - ack ack


----------



## Barb L.

Ack  Ack  -  Acknowledge


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Acknowledge - Geodecy

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Barb L.

Geodecy - cyanide


----------



## jkath

cyanide.........dentist


----------



## auntdot

dentist - Stygian


----------



## jkath

stygian...........answer


----------



## Barb L.

Answer - Werewolf


----------



## jkath

werewolf......olfactory  (that was a hard one!!)


----------



## Barb L.

jkath said:
			
		

> werewolf......olfactory  (that was a hard one!!)



LOL, Yours is worse -- can't find or think of anything ! But someone will !


----------



## mraa

olfactory ~ oryctolagus  (yes it is a word)

edited to add ... coulda just used 'rye', duh on my part ...


----------



## Dove

*oryctolagus ....gusto*


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Gusto - tobagan


----------



## Spiritboxer

tobagan ~ analog


----------



## boufa06

analog - ogle


----------



## auntdot

ogle - legitimacy


----------



## Spiritboxer

legitimacy ~ cyclops


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

cyclops ~ psychic


----------



## auntdot

psychic - ichthyology


----------



## Barb L.

ichthyology - gypsum


----------



## mraa

gypsum ~ umbrella


----------



## Snoop Puss

umbrella - lamentation


----------



## Barb L.

Lamentation - Onset


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

onset ~ eternal


----------



## auntdot

eternal - alimentary


----------



## Uncle Bob

alimentry....Rye


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

rye ~ yearn


----------



## jkath

yearn.............arnica


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

arnica ~ California!


----------



## YT2095

California! - Niacin


----------



## Barb L.

Niacin -  Inane


----------



## chasinmichigan

Inane - Neither


----------



## americanwit

Neither - Erratic


----------



## Barb L.

Erratic - Icily


----------



## Spiritboxer

Icily ~ Lyceum


----------



## boufa06

Lyceum - umpire


----------



## Spiritboxer

umpire ~ regal


----------



## Barb L.

Regal - Aloe


----------



## middie

Aloe... loestra


----------



## mraa

loestra ~ radish


----------



## boufa06

radish - shovel


----------



## YT2095

shovel - Velocity


----------



## Snoop Puss

Velocity - tylenol


----------



## Uncle Bob

tylenol...olive


----------



## YT2095

tylenol - Olefin

olive - Venus


----------



## SizzlininIN

Venus = Useage


----------



## mraa

useage ~ generator


----------



## Snoop Puss

generator - organic


----------



## jkath

organic........icicle


----------



## YT2095

icicle - Cleavage


----------



## jkath

cleavage.......generate


----------



## YT2095

generate - atelectasis


----------



## jkath

atelectasis..............Istanbul


----------



## YT2095

Istanbul -  erm... I can Only think of One and it`s Naughty

lemme think.... aha! Bullet


----------



## mraa

Bullet ~ etouffee


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Etoufee - feet


----------



## auntdot

feer - ethos


----------



## mudbug

ethos - osso buco


----------



## Barb L.

osso buco - colony


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

colony ~ nylon


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

nylon - onomatopia


----------



## Barb L.

Onomatopia - piano


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

piano ~ novice


----------



## suttisak

novice ~ cell


----------



## boufa06

cell - ellipse


----------



## Snoop Puss

ellipse - sesquipedal

(a word I have never written before in my life!)


----------



## boufa06

sesquipedal - alliance


----------



## Barb L.

Alliance - Celery


----------



## crewsk

celery- rye


----------



## SizzlininIN

rye - yellow


----------



## goboenomo

yellow >>> own


----------



## Barb L.

Own - Owner


----------



## goboenomo

owner >>> erational


----------



## Barb L.

Erational - Alum


----------



## SizzlininIN

Alum - umbrella


----------



## Barb L.

Umbrella - Labor


----------



## mraa

Labor ~ Ordinary


----------



## Barb L.

mraa said:
			
		

> Labor ~ Ordinary





Clueless - lol ?????


----------



## mudbug

ordinary - Ry Cooder (soooo not ordinary)


----------



## Barb L.

mudbug said:
			
		

> ordinary - Ry Cooder (soooo not ordinary)




lol,  still clueless, sryyyyyyyy !!

Ry Cooder - Erotic


----------



## crewsk

erotic- ichthyoid


----------



## auntdot

ichthyoid - identify


----------



## SizzlininIN

identify - fyi (abbrev. for For Your Information)


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

FYI ~ ying yang


----------



## Barb L.

Ying-Yang - Angel


----------



## SizzlininIN

Angel - elephant


----------



## Barb L.

Elephant - Antler


----------



## auntdot

antler - erupt

(I think eruct may have been too problematical, I have no next word, so let's go with erupt).


----------



## Barb L.

Erupt - Uptown


----------



## crewsk

uptown- WNBA


----------



## mraa

WNBA ~ Bachelor


----------



## mudbug

bachelor - orangutan (same thing)


----------



## boufa06

orangutan - angry


----------



## Barb L.

Angry - Rye


----------



## boufa06

rye - yellow


----------



## Barb L.

Yellow - Owed


----------



## mraa

Owed ~ Edamame


----------



## Barb L.

Edamame - Meatloaf


----------



## mudbug

meatloaf - after dinner mints


----------



## Spiritboxer

mints ~ tsar


----------



## crewsk

tsar- ardvark


----------



## Uncle Bob

ardvark....Arkansas


----------



## Barb L.

Arkansas - Assume


----------



## Uncle Bob

assume.....measles


----------



## mraa

measles ~ essential


----------



## middie

essential... alabama


----------



## SizzlininIN

alabama - mammouth


----------



## Spiritboxer

mammouth ~ thunder


----------



## middie

Thunder... eros


----------



## Uncle Bob

eros....rosemary


----------



## Barb L.

Rosemary - Italian


----------



## SizzlininIN

Italian - anonymous


----------



## Barb L.

Anonymous - Usual


----------



## mraa

Usual ~ alligator


----------



## Barb L.

Alligator - Porker

Oops, sryyy folks !


----------



## jkath

alligator.......origami


----------



## YT2095

origami - amitryptyline


----------



## boufa06

amitryptyline - necklace


----------



## Barb L.

Necklace - Cement


----------



## boufa06

cement -enterprising


----------



## Barb L.

Enterprising - Engrate


----------



## middie

Engrate... televised


----------



## jkath

televised.......edsel  (LOL)


----------



## middie

Edsel... elevator


----------



## califlorican

elevator- originate


----------



## Barb L.

Originate- Tea Time


----------



## mraa

tea time ~ meticulous


----------



## Barb L.

meticulous -usual


----------



## Uncle Bob

usual...almond


----------



## Renee Attili

Almond - Ndebele


----------



## auntdot

ndebele - lugubrious


----------



## Uncle Bob

lugubrious....usual


----------



## Barb L.

Usual - Always


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Always ~ sweetner

I couldn't think of a word that started with "ys" or "ays"!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

sweetner....nerd

(try this one)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

rd = r.d. = Research & Development - entertainment

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## YT2095

entertainment - entropy


----------



## Barb L.

Entropy - Pylon


----------



## YT2095

Pylon - longitude


----------



## Uncle Bob

longitude...derogatory


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

derogatory - rye


----------



## csalt

rye---- yeti


----------



## Barb L.

Yeti - Tickle


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Tickle - leeway


----------



## YT2095

leeway - waypoint


----------



## csalt

(i)nteresting


----------



## Barb L.

Interesting - Ingest


----------



## expatgirl

How about "inguinal"?


----------



## expatgirl

Sorry, Barbara, you were quicker on the draw than I was.   I like this game, by the way.

Ok--ingest--staple


----------



## Barb L.

Staple - leaves


----------



## csalt

leaves---espaniol (spelling? )


----------



## Half Baked

espaniol (spelling? ) - olive


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

olive ~ velvet


----------



## Half Baked

velvet - etouffee

now I see that's impossible

skip over this one and start with 

Velvet again.


----------



## expatgirl

velvet-eternal


----------



## Half Baked

etouffee - eel ...sorry

cancel this out....I was thinking it had to be food.


----------



## expatgirl

goodness----I"m slow on the draw (it's 3am in the morning here) sorry, Half Baked


etoufee--eerie


----------



## expatgirl

Hey, Everybody---Half-Bake's "eel" is infinitely better to make words with.  If she doesn't mind please respond to

etoufee--------eel--I withdraw mine


----------



## Uncle Bob

eel.....elk


----------



## Barb L.

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> eel.....elk


  Help UB, can't think of any !!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

k this is a hard one and im gonna go with what I first saw which is 

elkhound

I know it might be cheating but im a newbie to this game


----------



## don5

white ryebread


----------



## Uncle Bob

white ryebread.....addled


----------



## Barb L.

addled - educate


----------



## Uncle Bob

leaves....vespers


----------



## tancowgirl2000

educate-----tenacious


----------



## Uncle Bob

tenacious...useless


----------



## crewsk

useless- SSHA (Scottish Special Housing Association)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

you cheat crewsk!!  Wow! hehe

SSHA----happier


----------



## Uncle Bob

happier....funny


----------



## crewsk

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> you cheat crewsk!! Wow! hehe
> 
> SSHA----happier


 
Hey, abbriviations count too! Lucky me & thank goodness for Encarta! 

funny- nybble


----------



## tancowgirl2000

nybble----less

too funny......I should fire mine up, cause well Im so not good at words!


----------



## Uncle Bob

less..............essence


----------



## crewsk

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> nybble----less
> 
> too funny......I should fire mine up, cause well Im so not good at words!


 
You're not alone there!

essence- cedar


----------



## tancowgirl2000

cedar

arrogance.......


----------



## Uncle Bob

arrogance...celery


----------



## tancowgirl2000

celery

rythum(sp?)


----------



## Barb L.

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> celery
> 
> rythum(sp?)


rhythm ----------- Nope- Celery ------nope, at least for me ! lol


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I like my spelling...it worked!

ok 
cerlery

rye


----------



## Uncle Bob

rye....yellow


----------



## crewsk

yellow- owlet


----------



## Uncle Bob

owlet...etouffee


----------



## crewsk

etouffee- eelpout


----------



## Uncle Bob

eel what? 

eelpout  outside


----------



## SizzlininIN

outside - delicious


----------



## Uncle Bob

delicious...usual


----------



## crewsk

usual- almost


----------



## Uncle Bob

almost....just about


----------



## middie

Almost... Stressed


----------



## Uncle Bob

stressed...education..

I goofed last post...


----------



## crewsk

education- ondansetron


----------



## Uncle Bob

say what???

Ronco


----------



## crewsk

It's a nausea controlling drug

Ronco- company


----------



## tancowgirl2000

crewsk said:
			
		

> education- ondansetron



you cheated again....no one has a word like that in their head!!  Whats it mean?  I cant even say it!


----------



## Barb L.

lol, Ondansetron - Onion !


----------



## crewsk

Yep, I sure did! 

It's a nausea controlling drug. Next time you're feeling sick call the doc & request it, see if it'll throw him/her for a loop!


----------



## Uncle Bob

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> you cheated again....no one has a word like that in their head!! Whats it mean? I cant even say it!


 
Have some Bourbon...it will clear things up for ya!  


Stumped me too!!


----------



## mudbug

ondansetron - o no, not ipecac too!


----------



## crewsk

o no, not ipecac too!- oolite


----------



## tancowgirl2000

oolite.....tell

omygosh!!!  I so need a dictionary...as fer that med, we probably cant get it up here!


----------



## crewsk

Oolite is a form of sedimentary rock.

tell- llano (*grassy plain in Americas: *especially in Latin America and the southwestern United States, a large open grassy plain)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

On the floor with that one crewsk!!!  Way too funny!!!  Thanks...as for that bourbon...I need some please!

ilano----nothing


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gotta have another drink quick!!!!!!!!

nothing...National Gaurd


----------



## Barb L.

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Gotta have another drink quick!!!!!!!!
> 
> nothing...National Gaurd


 lol How did you get Nationial Guard out of Nothing


----------



## tancowgirl2000

National guard.....RD.....Red Deer.....


if you can sheat so can I.....maybe


----------



## tancowgirl2000

N.G......national guard


----------



## Barb L.

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> National guard.....RD.....Red Deer.....
> 
> 
> if you can sheat so can I.....maybe


I got to get a beer to keep up with this game !


----------



## tancowgirl2000

atleast a beer!!!  Might help a bit


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bourbon workin on is it?

red deer....error


----------



## tancowgirl2000

omy...not sheat but cheat.....lol


----------



## tancowgirl2000

error

orbitual........is that a word


----------



## middie

I don't know but I'm going by it anyway

orbitual... alimony


----------



## Spiritboxer

alimony ~ nylon


----------



## SizzlininIN

nylon - only


----------



## middie

only... lye


----------



## Spiritboxer

lye ~ yellow


----------



## middie

yellow... owe


----------



## suttisak

owe ~ welcome


----------



## boufa06

welcome - metabolism


----------



## tancowgirl2000

metabolism----smile


----------



## Barb L.

Smile - Letter


----------



## tancowgirl2000

letter

errand


----------



## Barb L.

Errand - Andiron


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Andiron...huh?-----onerous


----------



## boufa06

onerous - useful


----------



## tancowgirl2000

useful---ultimately


----------



## SizzlininIN

ultimately - lyme


----------



## boufa06

lyme - metamorphorsis


----------



## Barb L.

Metamorphorsis - Island


----------



## boufa06

island - androgynous


----------



## Barb L.

Androgynous - Useful


----------



## crewsk

useful- ulcer


----------



## mudbug

ulcer - cerulean


----------



## middie

cerulean... another


----------



## boufa06

another - erroneous


----------



## Barb L.

erroneous usual


----------



## middie

Usual.. Almost


----------



## crewsk

almost- state


----------



## middie

State... telethon


----------



## Barb L.

Telethon - Only


----------



## stargazer021

Only- lying


----------



## Spiritboxer

lying ~ ngaio


----------



## Uncle Bob

ngaio..Iowa


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Iowa-----want


----------



## middie

want... anteater


----------



## Spiritboxer

anteater ~ ergonomic


----------



## SizzlininIN

How's come I always seem to get the ic  

ergonomic - icon


----------



## tancowgirl2000

icon===ontario


----------



## Barb L.

Ontario - Ionic


----------



## expatgirl

ioncic--icycle


----------



## Barb L.

icycle - leap


----------



## SizzlininIN

leap - appetite


----------



## Barb L.

Appetite - Healthy


----------



## YT2095

Healthy - thyroxine


----------



## Uncle Bob

healthy..thyme


----------



## Barb L.

Thyme - meat


----------



## Renee Attili

Meat - Attribute


----------



## mudbug

attribute - terminal


----------



## Renee Attili

Terminal - All-spice


----------



## tancowgirl2000

all-spice----blah....yuck!----cedar

sorry got carried away


----------



## middie

cedar... arrogant


----------



## Barb L.

Arrogant - Antifreeze


----------



## Uncle Bob

antifreeze...zealous


----------



## Barb L.

Zealous - Usurious


----------



## Half Baked

usurious - usage


----------



## Uncle Bob

usage.....ageless


----------



## Barb L.

Ageless - Essay


----------



## boufa06

essay - aye-aye


----------



## SizzlininIN

Aye-Aye - Yesterday


----------



## boufa06

yesterday - daydream


----------



## Barb L.

Daydream - Maze


----------



## Spiritboxer

maze ~ zebra


----------



## Barb L.

Zebra - Rabbit


----------



## RMS

rabbit- bitten


----------



## SizzlininIN

bitten - enter


----------



## Half Baked

enter - terrace


----------



## Uncle Bob

terrace...acetic


----------



## Spiritboxer

acetic ~ iceberg


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

iceberg - ergonomics


----------



## boufa06

ergonomics - ICS codes


----------



## Barb L.

ICS Codes - Escapade


----------



## boufa06

escapade - desperate


----------



## Barb L.

Desperate - Teapot


----------



## boufa06

teapot - otter


----------



## Barb L.

Otter - errand


----------



## SizzlininIN

errand - andes (mountains)


----------



## middie

Andes... estranged


----------



## Uncle Bob

estranged.....edam


----------



## Barb L.

Edam - Amaze


----------



## Uncle Bob

amaze...zebra


----------



## boufa06

zebra - radiator


----------



## Renee Attili

radiator - organize


----------



## boufa06

organize - zealous


----------



## Uncle Bob

zealous...useless


----------



## Barb L.

Useless - Essence


----------



## auntdot

essence - cervix


----------



## boufa06

cervix - ixia


----------



## Barb L.

Ixia - Iamb


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Iamb - ambulance


----------



## Barb L.

Ambulance - Ceramic


----------



## SizzlininIN

ceramic - microphone


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

micorphone ~ neighbor


----------



## Barb L.

Neighbor - Order


----------



## bandonjan

order  ermine


----------



## crewsk

ermine- never


----------



## SizzlininIN

never - errand


----------



## RMS

errand- andy's mints


----------



## Uncle Bob

mints...tsunami


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

tsunami ~ mike's hard lemonade


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

lemonaid - ideology


----------



## Spiritboxer

ideology ~ gyrate


----------



## auntdot

gyrate ~ tenderfoot


----------



## Uncle Bob

tenderfoot.otter


----------



## boufa06

otter - ergotism


----------



## Uncle Bob

ergotism.smelly


----------



## boufa06

smelly - lymphatic


----------



## Uncle Bob

lymphatic......ticklish


----------



## boufa06

ticklish - shrapnel


----------



## middie

elope........


----------



## Barb L.

Elope - People


----------



## Uncle Bob

people...pleasing


----------



## boufa06

pleasing - ingenious


----------



## Uncle Bob

ingenious...oust


----------



## Barb L.

Oust - Street


----------



## SizzlininIN

Street - Etiquette


----------



## Barb L.

Etiquette - Tea Kettle


----------



## auntdot

tea kettle ~ levee


----------



## Uncle Bob

levee....vee-jay


----------



## auntdot

vee-jay ~ aye


----------



## tancowgirl2000

aye-----yesteryear


----------



## Spiritboxer

yesteryear ~ argonaut


----------



## boufa06

argonaut - utility


----------



## Spiritboxer

utility ~ typewriter


----------



## Barb L.

Typewriter - Error


----------



## boufa06

error - organization


----------



## tancowgirl2000

organization-----only the lonely


----------



## SizzlininIN

only the lonely - lysol


----------



## boufa06

lysol - olive


----------



## mraa

olive ~ Vengance


----------



## Half Baked

Vengance - celery


----------



## Barb L.

Celery - Yellow Onion


----------



## mraa

Yellow Onion ~ One


----------



## boufa06

one - negligence


----------



## Barb L.

Negligence- Cereal


----------



## Snoop Puss

cereal - alligator


----------



## Barb L.

alligator - orange


----------



## boufa06

orange - gelatin


----------



## Barb L.

gelatin - innards (liver)


----------



## boufa06

innards - RDS encoder


----------



## Spiritboxer

encoder ~ errant


----------



## boufa06

errant - antelope


----------



## Barb L.

antelope - perfume


----------



## boufa06

perfume - metamorphosis


----------



## tancowgirl2000

metamorphosis----isreal


----------



## SizzlininIN

Isreal - Almighty


----------



## mraa

Almighty ~ Tybee Island


----------



## auntdot

Tybee Island ~ androgyny

(Thought of androsphinx but honestly could not come up with a follow up.)


----------



## Barb L.

Androgyny - Nylon


----------



## auntdot

Nylon ~ Ontogony


----------



## mraa

Ontogony ~ nycterine


----------



## Barb L.

nycterine - nest


----------



## mraa

nest ~ stain


----------



## boufa06

stain - injustice


----------



## Spiritboxer

injustice ~ cereal


----------



## Barb L.

Cereal - Almost


----------



## SizzlininIN

almost - stamps


----------



## mraa

stamps ~ psalmbook


----------



## Barb L.

Psalmbook - Okra


----------



## YT2095

Okra - Radiation


----------



## Barb L.

Radiation - Only


----------



## YT2095

Only - lysogenic


----------



## Barb L.

Lycogenic - Icicle


----------



## mraa

icicle ~ lettuce


----------



## Yancey

celtic ~ ice


Yancey


----------



## Spiritboxer

ice ~ cetan


----------



## Barb L.

cetan - annex


----------



## SizzlininIN

annex - extrodinary


----------



## Half Baked

extrodinary - rye


----------



## Barb L.

Rye - Year


----------



## Renee Attili

Year - Arthor


----------



## Barb L.

Arthor - Orbit


----------



## mraa

Orbit ~ Italian


----------



## Renee Attili

Italian - Animosity


----------



## boufa06

animosity - tyrannical


----------



## Barb L.

tyrannical - algae


----------



## Renee Attili

Algae - aecia


----------



## boufa06

aecia - iambus


----------



## mudbug

so we're doing obscure words?

iambus - usquebagh


----------



## Renee Attili

usquebagh - Ghana


----------



## boufa06

Ghana - navigation


----------



## Uncle Bob

navigation ...onward ( know not obscure but the best I can do)


----------



## mraa

onward ~ ardently


----------



## Spiritboxer

ardently ~ lycanthropy


----------



## mraa

lycanthropy ~ pyrite


----------



## boufa06

pyrite - tentative


----------



## mraa

tentative ~ vengance


----------



## boufa06

vengance - cellophane


----------



## mraa

cellophane ~ neighbor


----------



## boufa06

neighbor - oriental


----------



## mraa

Oriental ~ Alligator


----------



## Barb L.

Alligator - Order


----------



## Spiritboxer

order ~ eradicate


----------



## cara

eradicate - teaparty


----------



## auntdot

teaparty ~ tyrannicide


----------



## Barb L.

Tyrannicide - Depend


----------



## Spiritboxer

depend ~ endoscopy


----------



## Barb L.

Endoscopy - Python


----------



## SizzlininIN

python - onry


----------



## Uncle Bob

onry........rye


----------



## Barb L.

Rye - Yellow


----------



## middie

wellow... owe


----------



## Barb L.

Owe - Welcome


----------



## RMS

welcome- mellow


----------



## mraa

mellow ~ Owner


----------



## sattie

owner - error


----------



## Barb L.

Error - Ordered


----------



## sattie

ordered - edited


----------



## Uncle Bob

edited....teddy bear


----------



## mraa

Teddy Bear ~ Arrogance


----------



## boufa06

arrogance - centennial


----------



## SizzlininIN

centennial - although


----------



## boufa06

although - ghost


----------



## suttisak

ghost ~ stamp book


----------



## Uncle Bob

stamp book.......Okefenokee


----------



## SizzlininIN

okenfenokee ........ eerie


----------



## boufa06

eerie - Riesling (wine)


----------



## Spiritboxer

riesling ~ ngoma (an African drum)


----------



## Barb L.

Ngoma - Mallet


----------



## SizzlininIN

Mallet - Etiquette


----------



## RMS

Etiquette- Television


----------



## Barb L.

Television - Onion


----------



## boufa06

onion - onerous


----------



## Barb L.

Onerous - usual


----------



## auntdot

usual ~ align


----------



## mraa

align ~ gnome


----------



## RMS

gnome- media


----------



## auntdot

media ~ iatrogenic


----------



## boufa06

iatrogenic - iconometer


----------



## spdrdr

iconometer - erstwhile


----------



## Renee Attili

erstwhile - Leprechaun


----------



## mraa

Leprechaun ~ Understanding


----------



## boufa06

understanding - ingurgitate


----------



## Barb L.

Ingurgitate - Tether


----------



## boufa06

tether - eruption


----------



## Uncle Bob

eruption...only


----------



## boufa06

only - lymphatic


----------



## Barb L.

lymphatic - icicle


----------



## boufa06

icicle - legitimate


----------



## YT2095

legitimate - Material


----------



## sattie

material - alleviate


----------



## RMS

alleviate- terse


----------



## YT2095

terse - selenium


----------



## Barb L.

Selenium - Umbrella


----------



## Renee Attili

Umbrella - Laughter


----------



## auntdot

laughter ~ erose


----------



## mraa

erose ~ selfish


----------



## Spiritboxer

selfish ~ shaman


----------



## mraa

shaman ~ anatomical


----------



## auntdot

anatomical ~ allotment


----------



## boufa06

allotment - entertainment


----------



## mraa

entertainment ~ entity


----------



## auntdot

entity ~ typical


----------



## Barb L.

Typical - Alfalfa


----------



## mraa

Alfalfa ~ family


----------



## Barb L.

Family - Lymph


----------



## auntdot

lymph ~ phonetic


----------



## mraa

phonetic ~ icicle


----------



## Spiritboxer

icicle ~ lemur


----------



## auntdot

Lemur ~ muriatic


----------



## Barb L.

muriatic - icon


----------



## Uncle Bob

icon....convict


----------



## auntdot

convict ~ icteric


----------



## SizzlininIN

icteric ~ iceburg


----------



## auntdot

iceburg ~urgency


----------



## mraa

Urgency ~ Cyborg


----------



## Barb L.

Cyborg - Orgy


----------



## SizzlininIN

Orgy - gypsy


----------



## boufa06

gypsy - synogogue


----------



## sattie

synogogue - guerdon


----------



## mraa

guerdon ~ onamotpoeia


----------



## The Dessert Diva

Iacocca, Lee ~ Eek


----------



## Spiritboxer

eek ~ eke out


----------



## SizzlininIN

eke out ~ utopia


----------



## Barb L.

Utopia   -  Iambic


----------



## bandonjan

iambic -- icky


----------



## Barb L.

Icky - KY Jelly


----------



## SizzlininIN

KY Jelly ~ lyrics


----------



## auntdot

lyrics ~ C-section

If y'all want to allow hyphenated words. It is a bit of a stretch but that's about as best as I can do.


----------



## Renee Attili

C-Section - Onion


----------



## mraa

Onion ~ only


----------



## RMS

only ~ lyrical


----------



## Spiritboxer

lyrical ~ alligator


----------



## CherryRed

alligator -> oracle


----------



## SizzlininIN

oracle ~ lessons


----------



## Spiritboxer

lessons ~ onset


----------



## Barb L.

Onset - Ethnic


----------



## SizzlininIN

Ethnic ~ Race


----------



## CherryRed

Race -> Ceramic

(By the way I like your avatar!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

ceramic...microphone


----------



## CherryRed

Microphone -> Nerve


----------



## Uncle Bob

nerve...velvet


----------



## sattie

velvet ~ vetch


----------



## CherryRed

Vetch -> Chimney


----------



## Barb L.

Chimney - Eyelid


----------



## Half Baked

eyelid - idiotic


----------



## Uncle Bob

idiotic...tick


----------



## Barb L.

Tick - Tickle       (had to use them all) lol


----------



## Half Baked

tickle - kleenex


----------



## Spiritboxer

kleenex ~ execute


----------



## Barb L.

Execute - Tempo


----------



## Spiritboxer

tempo ~ police


----------



## auntdot

police ~ cerumen


----------



## Barb L.

Cerumen - Energy


----------



## auntdot

energy ~gymnast


----------



## Barb L.

Gymnast - Street


----------



## CherryRed

Street -> Eternity


----------



## Barb L.

Eternity - Tycoon


----------



## Spiritboxer

tycoon ~ onyx


----------



## Barb L.

Lol, and what word am I suspose to make with that one ??


----------



## auntdot

onyx ~ nyxomaniac

It is an obscure term that means a person who tries to end a game that other folks are having fun with.


----------



## fireweaver

haha, good save auntdot!

nyxomaniac -> actually


----------



## Spiritboxer

actually ~ lyre (favorite instrument of nyxomaniacs)


----------



## Barb L.

lyre - requital


----------



## CherryRed

Requital -> Anyway


----------



## bandonjan

anyway --- aye


----------



## CherryRed

Aye -> Yellow


----------



## Barb L.

Yellow -  Owed


----------



## The Dessert Diva

owed - educate


----------



## boufa06

educate - technicality


----------



## Barb L.

technicality - tyrannical


----------



## boufa06

tyrannical - altercation


----------



## Barb L.

altercation - oneway


----------



## boufa06

oneway - ayah


----------



## Half Baked

oneway - aye aye


----------



## CherryRed

Aye Aye -> Yesterday


----------



## Barb L.

Yesterday - Daydream


----------



## SizzlininIN

daydream - america


----------



## Barb L.

america - cattle


----------



## Barb L.

Next >>>>>>>


----------



## CherryRed

Cattle -> Lemur


----------



## Barb L.

Lemur - Urban


----------



## CherryRed

Urban -> Anonymous


----------



## Renee Attili

Anonymous - Usher


----------



## cara

usher - error


----------



## SizzlininIN

error - ordinary


----------



## Barb L.

Ordinary - rye


----------



## auntdot

rye ~ yeomanly


----------



## boufa06

yeomanly - lyrical


----------



## Barb L.

lyrical - alike


----------



## boufa06

alike - kerchief


----------



## Barb L.

Kerchief - Effort


----------



## IronSides

effort-ortiz


----------



## Barb L.

Clueless ???????????///


----------



## Uncle Bob

ortiz....tizzy (slang..in a state of agitation...in a tizzy.  Ta DAA!!


----------



## Barb L.

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> ortiz....tizzy (slang..in a state of agitation...in a tizzy.  Ta DAA!!




You are making this very hard for me !   

Tizzy -


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ok I will ease up on ya! 

Tizzy*.......*zygote (is a cell that is the result of fertilization)


----------



## Barb L.

You are too smart for me Sir !  

Zygote - Teeth - lol


----------



## Half Baked

teeth - Thursday


----------



## Uncle Bob

Thursday......daytime


----------



## Barb L.

Daytime _ Meat


----------



## expatgirl

Meat-atheist


----------



## Barb L.

Atheist - Strange


----------



## Renee Attili

Strange - Generous


----------



## Barb L.

Generous - Used


----------



## Barb L.

..................Next


----------



## boufa06

used - education


----------



## Barb L.

Education - Onlooker


----------



## Uncle Bob

Onlooker......kerosine


----------



## funnyrock

kerosine....needle


----------



## Barb L.

Needle - lesson


----------



## suhyj88

lesson - one!!


----------



## funnyrock

one - needle


----------



## Barb L.

Needle - letter


----------



## boufa06

letter - erroneous


----------



## Barb L.

Erroneus - Usual


----------



## lovetocook07

usual - allocate


----------



## Barb L.

Allocate - Teeth


----------



## Barb L.

............next !  You guys getting bored with this game ?


----------



## Uncle Bob

teeth....ether


----------



## Barb L.

Ether - Era


----------



## boufa06

era - ramifications


----------



## Barb L.

ramifications - onset


----------



## YT2095

onset - etcetera


----------



## Uncle Bob

etcetera....eradicate


----------



## mudbug

eradicate - tetrachloromethane


----------



## Barb L.

Tetrachloromethane - Nest


----------



## Uncle Bob

nest....Starling


----------



## boufa06

Starling - ingenious


----------



## Barb L.

ingenious - usual


----------



## boufa06

usual - alteration


----------



## Barb L.

Alteration - Onion


----------



## legend_018

Onion - onward


----------



## Barb L.

onward - ardent


----------



## Uncle Bob

ardent.....dentist


----------



## Barb L.

Dentist - street


----------



## SurvivorGirl

street - tennis


----------



## Barb L.

Tennis - Island


----------



## SurvivorGirl

sorry i forgot how the game worked, i got nothing...for now...


----------



## Katie H

island - (nd) ND (North Dakota)

Hey, this was hard.  Okay, I gave the rest of you guys an easy "out."


----------



## Barbara L

Remember if the last two letters don't work you can use the last three.   

North Dakota - task

 Barbara


----------



## Barb L.

yask - skate


----------



## Uncle Bob

skate....teriyaki


----------



## funnyrock

teriyaki  ---  kitten


----------



## SurvivorGirl

kitten - english


----------



## suhyj88

english - shadow


----------



## SurvivorGirl

shadow - down


----------



## boufa06

down - ownership


----------



## Uncle Bob

ownership......hippie


----------



## Barbara L

hippie - piety

 Barbara


----------



## Uncle Bob

piety.....typhoon


----------



## Barb L.

Typhoon - Onward


----------



## Barb L.

...............next !


----------



## boufa06

onward - ardent


----------



## Uncle Bob

ardent....environs


----------



## Barb L.

Environs - Onset


----------



## legend_018

Onset - settle


----------



## Uncle Bob

settle...leggo


----------



## Barb L.

Leggo  -  Goat


----------



## Uncle Bob

Goat.....atomic


----------



## boufa06

atomic - iceberg...


----------



## mudbug

iceberg - ergo


----------



## Barb L.

Ergo - Godly


----------



## boufa06

godly - lyrical...


----------



## Barb L.

Lyrical - Almond


----------



## boufa06

almond - Onde Onde (Indonesian dessert)


----------



## Barb L.

Onde Onde - Dessert


----------



## Barb L.

................ next !


----------



## Barb L.

and ?


----------



## Barb L.

........... , lol


----------



## boufa06

dessert - ERT Greek TV channel (LOL!!)


----------



## Barb L.

ERT - ????  Top

Sorry my bad word dessert start this mess - lol


----------



## SurvivorGirl

top - potatoe


----------



## Barb L.

Potato - Onion


----------



## Uncle Bob

onion......ono


----------



## SurvivorGirl

ono - nobody


----------



## Uncle Bob

nobody.......dying


----------



## oldcampcook

Ryan a man's


----------



## Barb L.

Dying - Ingenious


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ingenious....oust..


----------



## Barb L.

Oust - Stream


----------



## Uncle Bob

stream....amazon


----------



## Barb L.

Amazon - Onward


----------



## Uncle Bob

onward.........ardent


----------



## mudbug

ardent - entropy


----------



## Barb L.

Entropy - Pylon


----------



## Uncle Bob

pylon...longitude


----------



## Barb L.

Longitude - Dearest


----------



## oldcampcook

Dearest - Estimate


----------



## oldcampcook

ops  - Dearest -statement


----------



## Uncle Bob

statement....entertain


----------



## mudbug

entertain - ain't


----------



## SurvivorGirl

ain't - inard (sorry i couldn't think of any to include the t in)


----------



## boufa06

How about:

ain't - n'thern?


----------



## Barb L.

N'thern - Ernest


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ernest....Stable


----------



## Barb L.

Stable - Leave


----------



## Uncle Bob

leave.....velvet


----------



## mudbug

velvet - Blue (memories of Otter, long-lost DC member who I loved to tease)


----------



## oldcampcook

velvet - veterans


----------



## Uncle Bob

veterans.........answers


----------



## Spiritboxer

answers ~ ersatz


----------



## Uncle Bob

ersatz........tzar


----------



## Katie H

tzar - area


----------



## Uncle Bob

area........Earl Grey


----------



## Barb L.

Earl Grey - Eyelid


----------



## jessicacarr

identity....


----------



## Uncle Bob

identity....itty bitty


----------



## jessicacarr

.....tylenol


----------



## rbmccleary

olefin ......


----------



## Uncle Bob

tylenol........oloroso


----------



## oldcampcook

soup. . . . . .


----------



## Uncle Bob

soup.......uptown


----------



## mudbug

uptown - ownership


----------



## Uncle Bob

ownership.......proprietor


----------



## Barb L.

Proprietor - Order


----------



## rbmccleary

order - error


----------



## boufa06

error - orientational


----------



## SurvivorGirl

orientational - always


----------



## mudbug

always -asymmetrical


----------



## boufa06

asymmetrical - alteration


----------



## Barb L.

Alteration - Ongoing


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ongoing....ingrain


----------



## boufa06

ingrain - inevitable


----------



## Uncle Bob

inevitable.....bleach


----------



## Barb L.

Inevitable - Leveled


----------



## boufa06

bleach - choreographer


----------



## Uncle Bob

choreographer.....herself


----------



## mudbug

herself - elfin


----------



## rbmccleary

elfin - infinty


----------



## obiwan9962

rbmccleary said:
			
		

> elfin - infinty


infinity
tylenol


----------



## Uncle Bob

Typhoon,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Barbara L

typhoon - oncolysis


 Barbara


----------



## boufa06

oncolysis - isthmus


----------



## obiwan9962

isthmus.....used teabag


----------



## boufa06

used teabag - agoraphobia


----------



## Barb L.

Agoraphobia - Iambic


----------



## mudbug

iambic - bicyclist


----------



## Uncle Bob

bicyclist....Istanbul


----------



## mudbug

good one, Uncle Bob!

Istanbul - bulgogi


----------



## Barb L.

Bulgogi - Gigolo


----------



## mudbug

gigolo - lo mein


----------



## obiwan9962

lo mein....incandescant


----------



## mudbug

incandescent - entrance


----------



## obiwan9962

entrance....celiac


----------



## Barb L.

Ceiac - accede


----------



## obiwan9962

accede.....deglaze


----------



## bullseye

deglaze -- zebra


----------



## obiwan9962

zebra.....ragout


----------



## boufa06

ragout - utilitarianism


----------



## suhyj88

Utilitarianism - Smoothie


----------



## boufa06

Smoothie - hierarchy


----------



## obiwan9962

hiearchy......hypothalmus


----------



## boufa06

hypothalmus - usury


----------



## Uncle Bob

usury....rye


----------



## boufa06

rye - yesterday


----------



## mudbug

yesterday - daylilies


----------



## obiwan9962

daylillies...estruary


----------



## Reanie525i

rytidosis.......


----------



## bullseye

Isis-------


----------



## Reanie525i

isotope.......


----------



## bullseye

peony--------


----------



## boufa06

peony - nyctitropic


----------



## Uncle Bob

nyctitropic.....pictorial


----------



## obiwan9962

pictoral....aluminum


----------



## bullseye

aluminum--umbilical


----------



## Uncle Bob

umbilical.....Alabama


----------



## boufa06

Alabama - malapropism


----------



## mudbug

malapropism - small


----------



## obiwan9962

small......llama


----------



## boufa06

llama - masquerade


----------



## Barb L.

Masquerade -  Dentist


----------



## Uncle Bob

dentist....Istanbul


----------



## Barb L.

Istanbul - Ulcer


----------



## boufa06

ulcer - eradication


----------



## mudbug

eradication of ulcers - yay!

eradication - ionosphere


----------



## Barb L.

Ionosphere - Remember


----------



## mudbug

berium enema


----------



## Uncle Bob

berium enema......matches


----------



## Katie H

matches - escape


----------



## Uncle Bob

escape...peanuts


----------



## Reanie525i

tsunami....


----------



## Katie H

tsunami - mica


----------



## Reanie525i

mica - calcium


----------



## Katie H

calcium - umbilical


----------



## boufa06

umbilical - alteration


----------



## miniman

alteration - onion


----------



## boufa06

oncologist


----------



## Uncle Bob

oncologist......stroganoff


----------



## Barb L.

Stroganoff - Offend


----------



## boufa06

offend - endeavor


----------



## suhyj88

endeavor - orange


----------



## Uncle Bob

orange.......gelatin


----------



## boufa06

gelatin - incongruous


----------



## Barb L.

Incongruous - Usher


----------



## Uncle Bob

usher.....eraser


----------



## boufa06

eraser - eruptive


----------



## doe1260

eraser - eratic


----------



## miniman

eratic - Iceni


----------



## doe1260

Ok - I can't find a definition of iceni (at least food related).  What is it?

iceni - icing


----------



## doe1260

iceni - nickel


----------



## doe1260

ignore the icing post... had my games mixed up!


----------



## miniman

doe1260 said:
			
		

> Ok - I can't find a definition of iceni (at least food related). What is it?
> 
> iceni - icing


 
Iceni is an ancient British tribe.


----------



## Barb L.

nickel - elude


----------



## miniman

elude - delude


----------



## Uncle Bob

delude........deliver


----------



## doe1260

deliver - erotic


----------



## boufa06

erotic - icelander


----------



## Uncle Bob

icelander.....erba


----------



## mudbug

basketball


----------



## boufa06

basketball - llano


----------



## Uncle Bob

llano........nobody


----------



## boufa06

nobody - dynamite


----------



## Uncle Bob

dynamite.....termite


----------



## obiwan9962

ulcer......ragout


----------



## miniman

ragout - utterly


----------



## boufa06

utterly - lyrical


----------



## miniman

lyrical - alimony


----------



## boufa06

alimony - nympholepsy


----------



## Uncle Bob

nympholepsy........psychology


----------



## boufa06

psychology - gynasium


----------



## Uncle Bob

gynasium.......umpire


----------



## boufa06

umpire - restoration


----------



## Uncle Bob

restoration.....only


----------



## boufa06

only - lychees


----------



## Barb L.

Lychees - Estate


----------



## boufa06

estate - testimonial


----------



## miniman

testimonial -almonds


----------



## Barb L.

Almond - nds - no word for me possible ?


----------



## boufa06

Barb L. said:
			
		

> Almond - nds - no word for me possible ?


Yes, dead end.  Let's try:

almonds - DS Nintendo


----------



## obiwan9962

or NDSU?
north dakota state universary?
leaving su


----------



## Uncle Bob

DS-Nintendo.....domain


----------



## boufa06

domain - incongruous


----------



## Uncle Bob

incongruous......usually


----------



## Barb L.

Usually - Lying


----------



## boufa06

lying - ingratitude


----------



## miniman

ingratitude - desensitises (spelling not too hot)


----------



## Uncle Bob

ingratitude........determined


----------



## Barb L.

Determined - Educate


----------



## Uncle Bob

educate.....teacher


----------



## mudbug

teacher - errata                            .


----------



## Barb L.

Errata - Table


----------



## boufa06

table - legitimate


----------



## Barb L.

Legitimate - Temple


----------



## boufa06

temple - lethargic (long hot summer days are coming!)


----------



## IronSides

lethargic - ice cream


----------



## boufa06

ice cream - amalgamation


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

amalgamation ~ onion
^ what does that mean?!?


----------



## mudbug

onion - on the grill
(amalgamation means a mixture of stuff, Mrs. C.)


----------



## Uncle Bob

on the grill......ill


----------



## boufa06

ill - illustration


----------



## Uncle Bob

illustration..........Ion


----------



## boufa06

ion - onward


----------



## Barb L.

Onward - Ardor


----------



## boufa06

ardor - orthodontist


----------



## Uncle Bob

orthodontist......stupendous


----------



## boufa06

stupendous -usage


----------



## Uncle Bob

usage......ageless


----------



## boufa06

ageless - essential


----------



## Uncle Bob

essential.....alimony


----------



## boufa06

alimony - nymph


----------



## Uncle Bob

nynph    pharmacy


----------



## boufa06

pharmacy - cyclone


----------



## Uncle Bob

cyclone.....necessary


----------



## boufa06

necessary - ryot


----------



## doe1260

ryot (?) - Otter


----------



## Uncle Bob

Otter.........erroneous


----------



## boufa06

doe1260 said:
			
		

> ryot (?) - Otter


ryot is a peasant

erroneous - usher


----------



## Uncle Bob

usher......error


----------



## boufa06

error - organizational


----------



## Uncle Bob

organizational......Alabama


----------



## boufa06

Alabama - Massechusetts


----------



## Barb L.

boufa06 said:
			
		

> Alabama - Massechusetts




   ????


----------



## sattie

Barb... I found one...

Massechusetts - Tsonga


----------



## boufa06

Barb L. said:
			
		

> ????


How about tsunami???

Tsonga (well done sattie!) - garnish


----------



## sattie

boufa06 said:
			
		

> How about tsunami???
> 
> Tsonga (well done sattie!) - garnish


 
Nicely done as well!!!

garnish - shallow


----------



## boufa06

shallow - owner


----------



## Barb L.

Owner - Error


----------



## miniman

error - origami


----------



## boufa06

origami - misdemeanor


----------



## Barb L.

Misdemeanor - Orderly


----------



## Uncle Bob

orderly....Lysol


----------



## boufa06

Lysol - Olympic


----------



## Barb L.

Olympic   -    Icicle


----------



## sattie

icicle - leach


----------



## boufa06

leach - cholesterol


----------



## Jellybean

cholesterol-olive oil


----------



## boufa06

olive (a one-word game) - ventilation


----------



## obiwan9962

ventilation.....onion


----------



## Uncle Bob

onion.....onward


----------



## Barb L.

Onward - Ardor


----------



## miniman

ardor - ordain


----------



## obiwan9962

ordain.....invert


----------



## Barb L.

........................


----------



## Barb L.

..........................


----------



## Uncle Bob

invert.....vertigo


----------



## Barb L.

Vertigo - Gondola


----------



## Barb L.

.................


----------



## miniman

gondola -laughter


----------



## nadia

laughter-ermine


----------



## Barb L.

Ermine - Neither


----------



## nadia

neither - errand


----------



## Barb L.

errand - androgen


----------



## jessicacarr

androgen...endeavor


----------



## Reanie525i

endeavor - orange


----------



## miniman

orange - gerund


----------



## expatgirl

gerund...........underwear


----------



## miniman

underwear - arrangement


----------



## expatgirl

arrangement>>>>>>entropy


----------



## miniman

entropy - pyromaniac


----------



## expatgirl

pyromaniac (good one--)>>>>>>>>>>>accordian


----------



## miniman

accorcdian - analogy


----------



## expatgirl

analogy......gyroscope


----------



## bullseye

gyroscope--pepper


----------



## miniman

pepper - ergonomic


----------



## radhuni

ergonomic-icon


----------



## miniman

icon - ongoing


----------



## Chefellas

ongoing---ingrate


----------



## miniman

ingrate - tennis


----------



## Chefellas

tennis-----island


----------



## DawnT

island == andiron


----------



## Chefellas

andiron.................only


----------



## DawnT

only==lyric


----------



## Chefellas

lyric------icicle


----------



## DawnT

icicle==lemon


----------



## Chefellas

lemon----oncology


----------



## sage™

oncology..gynecologist


----------



## Chefellas

gynecologist---------strengthen


----------



## miniman

strengthen - english


----------



## Chefellas

english-----------shingle


----------



## sage™

shingle..legume


----------



## miniman

legume - mechanical


----------



## Chefellas

mechanical----alternative


----------



## DawnT

alternative ==vegetable


----------



## miniman

vegetable - lemon


----------



## Chefellas

lemon----------Ontario


----------



## miniman

ontario - ionosphere


----------



## expatgirl

ionosphere>>>reindeer


----------



## DawnT

reindeer == error


----------



## Chefellas

error------originate


----------



## pdswife

originate - tease


----------



## Barb L.

tease - seat


----------



## Chefellas

seat...........attribute


----------



## DawnT

attribute==tenacity


----------



## Chefellas

tenacity-----typecast


----------



## DawnT

typecast == stellar


----------



## Uncle Bob

stellar.........arrow


----------



## DawnT

arrow==owl


----------



## Uncle Bob

owl.......owlet


----------



## sage™

owlet..letter


----------



## miniman

letter - erroneous


----------



## Chefellas

erroneous----usual


----------



## sage™

usual...allspice


----------



## miniman

allespice - celery


----------



## Chefellas

celery............rye


----------



## sage™

rye...year


----------



## VaporTrail

year.....armistice


----------



## Uncle Bob

armistice--------iceberg


----------



## sage™

iceberg...ergo


----------



## miniman

ergo - goodness


----------



## Essiebunny

sauerkraut - tomat


----------



## Chefellas

goodness-------------essential


----------



## miniman

essential - aluminium


----------



## Chefellas

aluminium---------umpire


----------



## LEFSElover

umpire..................rejuvenate


----------



## Uncle Bob

rejuvenate.............Temper


----------



## Chefellas

temper----------eradicate


----------



## DawnT

eradicate==telephone


----------



## miniman

telephone - nectar


----------



## B-rad

nectar - arcade


----------



## LEFSElover

arcade..............................dedicate


----------



## Chefellas

dedicate-----------tendency


----------



## miniman

tendancy - cynanide


----------



## LEFSElover

cyanide....................decrepit


----------



## tdiprincess

decrepit...italy


----------



## miniman

Italy - Lyonnaise


----------



## LEFSElover

Lyonnaise`````````````````````sequential


----------



## miniman

sequential - albumen


----------



## Chefellas

albumen---------enterprise


----------



## DawnT

enterprise==sequoia


----------



## Chefellas

sequoia.............................iambic


----------



## DawnT

iambic==iconic


----------



## Chefellas

iconic...icicle..............


----------



## miniman

icicle - leylandi


----------



## Chefellas

leylandi-------diffusion


----------



## miniman

diffusion - ongoing


----------



## Chefellas

ongoing-------ingratiate


----------



## miniman

ingratiate - tedious


----------



## DawnT

tedious==usage


----------



## Rom

usage - gerbil


----------



## DawnT

gerbil==illegal


----------



## Chefellas

illegal.................altruism


----------



## DawnT

altruism==smelly


----------



## miniman

smelly - lye


----------



## Rom

lye = yellow


----------



## Chefellas

yellow--------------owlet


----------



## DawnT

yellow==ettiquette


----------



## miniman

etiquette - tennis


----------



## DawnT

tennis=nissenhut


----------



## jkath

nissenhut....hutch


----------



## Chefellas

hutch---------------charity


----------



## jkath

charity......tycoon


----------



## DawnT

tycoon == onslaught


----------



## miniman

I will go for slaughter if that is within the rules


----------



## DawnT

*Bad, Bad!!*


----------



## jkath

onslaught........laughter

(is that okay?)


----------



## Chefellas

laughter-----------------ermine


----------



## Uncle Bob

ermine.........Newburg


----------



## jkath

Newburg.....urgent


----------



## Uncle Bob

urgent~~~~~~~~~entree


----------



## jkath

Uncle Bob said:


> urgent~~~~~~~~~entree


 (sounds like a new addition to the TV dinner....)

entree........treehouse


----------



## DawnT

treehouse==sear


----------



## Chefellas

sear-------------arrive


----------



## DawnT

arrive==verbose


----------



## Chefellas

verbose---------------sedan


----------



## DawnT

sedan==Andover


----------



## babetoo

DawnT said:


> sedan==Andover


 
andover = scotland

babe


----------



## LEFSElover

andover..........................error


----------



## DawnT

error==Orlando


----------



## miniman

Orlando - doughnut


----------



## DawnT

doughnut==utterly


----------



## Aera

utterly----lying


----------



## expatgirl

lying--inquinal


----------



## Rom

inquinal - alladin (was going to say alright...but um ht? and ght? starting words LOL


----------



## miniman

ineligible.....


----------



## Chefellas

legislation......................


----------



## DawnT

onlooker...


----------



## LEFSElover

erroneous.........


----------



## Chefellas

usual.......................................


----------



## Barb L.

Usual ......... Alone


----------



## LEFSElover

alone......................neon


----------



## miniman

neon - onset.....


----------



## LEFSElover

onset........................etouffee


----------



## ericajones80

etouffee - eel


----------



## miniman

eel - elegant


----------



## Aera

elegant--anticipate


----------



## Chefellas

anticipate------tenacious


----------



## DawnT

usual=alphabet


----------



## LEFSElover

alphabet.............................et al


----------



## LT72884

LEFSElover said:


> alphabet.............................et al




et - etch a sketch


----------



## miniman

sketch - cheesey


----------



## Barbara L

cheesey -- eyra

Barbara


----------



## DawnT

eyra=radon


----------



## miniman

radon - onion


----------



## DawnT

onion==only


----------



## Barbara L

only -- lycopene

Barbara


----------



## miniman

lycopene - neoplasm


----------



## Chefellas

neoplasm-------smidgen


----------



## Rom

smidgen - engineer


----------



## Barbara L

engineer -- ermine

Barbara


----------



## Rom

ermine - never


----------



## Barbara L

never -- eremitical

Barbara


----------



## SaMMi_xx

eremitical--Aluminium


----------



## Chefellas

Aluminium------umpire


----------



## SaMMi_xx

umpire--Reduce


----------



## DawnT

reduce==certain


----------



## Chefellas

reduce------cellophane


----------



## DawnT

cellophane=newborn


----------



## miniman

newborn - ornate


----------



## Barb L.

ornate - tender


----------



## DawnT

tender==erect


----------



## Chefellas

erect.................ectopic


----------



## Barb L.

ectopic --------- icicle


----------



## miniman

icicle - leaping


----------



## SaMMi_xx

Leaping--Deer


----------



## Chefellas

leaping-------ingratiate


----------



## miniman

ingratiate - tennis


----------



## LEFSElover

tennis....................balls


----------

